# Should we have an OGL Tag/Forum



## Snarf Zagyg (Tuesday at 2:38 PM)

So, I was just scanning the threads, and by my reckoning approximate 347% of all new threads are about the OGL kerfuffle in some form or another.

That number is both approximate and deeply accurate.

Anyway, while I have both contributed to individual threads as well as started a few of my own on the topic, and while I think it is incredibly important to discuss this issue (I can't think of anything more important to the industry and to the many people who will be affected by these possible changes), it's also a bit overwhelming. Most of the threads are in OneD&D, a good portion are in D&D General, and a few are scattered in different topics.

While we don't know how long, for certain, this topic is going to continue, I think it might be a good idea to have a tag (or even separate separate forum?) for these discussions in order to avoid duplication and find them in one place?


----------



## payn (Tuesday at 2:38 PM)

Might be that time, yes.


----------



## Umbran (Tuesday at 2:51 PM)

There's a balancing act to be had between how it is a legitimate news thing that folks ought to see, and, as you noted, 347% of new threads seem to be about it, and that becomes self-sustaining pattern.  Moving the topic would make the rest of the forums more useable, but also has the effect of suppressing readership.

We'll be watching the topic (how could we not?) and if it continues at such volume, it may well find a new home.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Tuesday at 2:52 PM)

Umbran said:


> There's a balancing act to be had between how it is a legitimate news thing that folks ought to see, and, as you noted, 347% of new threads seem to be about it, and that becomes self-sustaining pattern.  Moving the topic would make the rest of the forums more useable, but also has the effect of suppressing readership.
> 
> We'll be watching the topic (how could we not?) and if it continues at such volume, it may well find a new home.




Thank you for the feedback and for the explanation!


----------

